# Diadem ist wieder da



## Zaepfle (9. März 2017)

*Hi Leute freut euch Dieadem ist wieder da*  

 

*Es gibt 2 Versionen*

*- Das Diadem - Halones Prüfung*

Gegenstandsstufe 220

Teilnahme über das Planungspult der Gesellschafts-Werkstätte


Krieger oder Magier ohne Rollenbeschränkung
 

Teilnahme am Ishgarder Luftschiff-Landeplatz


Zusammenstellung aus 1 Verteidiger, 2 Heilern, 5 Angreifern
 
Nur bei Anmeldung als Voller Trupp (8 Mitglieder) ist die Rollenverteilung frei.
&#8251; Nach dem Betreten ist der Wechsel in eine Sammlerklasse möglich, sobald man alle Missionsziele abgeschlossen hat.

*- Das Diadem - Nophicas Prüfung*

Gegenstandsstuffe 179

Teilnahme über das Planungspult der Gesellschafts-Werkstätte


Krieger oder Magier ohne Rollenbeschränkung
Teilnahme am Ishgarder Luftschiff-Landeplatz


Krieger oder Magier ohne Rollenbeschränkung
&#8251; Nach dem Betreten ist der Wechsel von einer Krieger- oder Magierklasse in eine Sammlerklasse sofort möglich.

 

 

*Und es gibt feinen Loot das habe ich bei meinem ersten Run bekommen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Schmuck bekommt ihr im Kamp durch den eintausch von den Kisten, ist aber alles Glücksache.*

*Die besagten Kisten bekommt ihr durch Fates und zufällig verteilten Kisten. *

 

 

*Es gibt noch ein feines Extra genannt Notmission.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Angeblich bekommt man Waffen in Stufe 280 ich habe bisher keine bekomme noch meine gruppen Mitglieder aber so bald ich eine habe werde ich sie euch zeigen


----------



## AGXX2 (10. März 2017)

Wieder danke für den beitrag leider nicht das interessanteste Thema aber dafür kannst du ja nix.


----------



## Zaepfle (10. März 2017)

Das große Problem was ich nach 10 Runs feststellen musste ist das viele nach der Mission abhauen statt weiter zu Faten  

Man kommt so leider schnell an Kisten da man nur 10-15min braucht um die Mission zu beenden.

 

Die 280ér Waffen über die Notmission zu bekommen ist nicht gerade einfach da müssen einscheiden alle Gruppen zusammen arbeiten sonst wird das nix


----------

